# Composers represented by the composers that influenced them the most



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I thought this might be an interesting game for us to play. The idea is that we choose a composer and represent them by the composers that we feel influenced their style the most.

I'll start:

*Mozart:*
- J.C. Bach
- Michael Haydn
- C.P.E. Bach
- Johann Schobert
- Leopold Mozart
- G.F. Handel
- Joseph Haydn
- J.S. Bach
- Gluck


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

*Brahms:* 
Beethoven
Schubert
Schumann
Mozart

(in roughly descending order of intensity of influence)


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

*Dvorak:*
Brahms
Beethoven
Smetana
Berlioz
Wagner
Mozart

Am I right?


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

*Mendelssohn*:
Bach
Mozart
Beethoven
Schubert


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Ligeti*
Bartók
Webern


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

*Bach*
God
Vivaldi
Lully
Handel


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Great idea for a thread. I love these connections. Here is a trio of Australian composers -

*Peter Sculthorpe* (born 1929)
- Varese
- Messiaen
- Cage
- Asian/Australasian music in general

*Arthur Benjamin* (1893-1960)
- Brahms
- R. Strauss
- Early Stravinsky
- Ravel
- Music of the Caribbean area, eg. Jamaica

*Peggy Glanville-Hicks* (1912-1990)
- Virgil Thomson
- Vaughan Williams
- Erik Satie
- World music, esp. Indian, Chinese & Ancient Greek musics


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

*Gustav Mahler*

Wagner
Beethoven
Bruckner
Schubert
Klezmer band in his village


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Really loving the replies so far, I'm glad people like the idea . I was hoping for more obscure composers too though, along with the big names. For instance, I personally think it's incredible how much of Mozart's basic style you hear in the music of J.C. Bach (Or rather how much J.C. Bach in Mozart), and I'm really interested in finding similar cases of this.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some more -

*Elgar*
- R. Strauss
- Brahms

*Shostakovich* had many, incl.
- Mahler
- Berg
- Stravinsky, Tchaikovsky, to some degree
- Prokofiev
- J. S. Bach

*Liszt,* his three compositional idols where:
- Beethoven
- Weber
- Schubert


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

*Schubert*

Beethoven
Mozart
Saliere
Michael Haydn
Rossini


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

A trio of French composers.

*Debussy*
- Wagner (early on)
- Cesar Franck, Emmanuel Chabrier, Jules Massenet
- Liszt
- Erik Satie
- Palestrina
- Asian music, pentatonic scale, esp. Javanese gamelan

*Saint-Saens *was a kind of polyglot or hybrid of many influences (no surprises as to the names below, since he was a brilliant pianist), eg.:
- Liszt
- J.S. Bach
- Chopin
- Beethoven
- Mozart
- Wagner

*Messiaen*
- Wagner
- Debussy, Ravel
- His teachers, esp. Dukas and Dupre
- Second Viennese School, esp. Webern
- J.S. Bach
- & birdsong (the avian, not human, varieties of _birds_!)


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

StevenOBrien said:


> I thought this might be an interesting game for us to play. The idea is that we choose a composer and represent them by the composers that we feel influenced their style the most.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


Don't forget Gluck. I believe he was an important influence on Mozart's operatic style.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

*John Cage*
Marcel Marceau


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

trazom said:


> Don't forget Gluck. I believe he was an important influence on Mozart's operatic style.


True, added.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

*Ravel*: 
Mozart
Bach
Debussy
Borodin
Schumann
Stravinsky
Falla
Couperin
Faure
Saint-Saens
Schubert
Satie
Schoenberg
Haydn
Liszt
Chopin
Chabrier
Mendelssohn


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

*Scriabin:*
Chopin
Wagner
Liszt

I think...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

DeepR said:


> *Scriabin:*
> Chopin
> Wagner
> Liszt
> ...


Don't forget his most prominent influence....absinthe.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

*Schoenberg*
Mozart
Brahms
Wagner
Mahler


----------

